# New member seeking advice.



## KenH (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi Guys and Gals,

My Partner and I have decided to sell the house in the UK and travel Europe for a couple of years, maybe longer. 
We plan to start by coming to Spain for about 6-8 months and improve on our language skills.
Now our initial thoughts are to make our way to the Cadiz area and find an appartment to rent for the 6 months.
Can anyone offer some advice on where we can look and what sort of price we should expect to pay for a 2 bed appartment. 
We are also bringing our dog with us, I have been in touch with a couple of rental agencies and the dog doesn't seem to be a problem!!
We don't want to set up a rental agreement with anyone until we have physically viewed the properties, so are there any camping/mobile home sites around the area we can base ourselves for the initial period.
Any pointers or advice would be greatfully recieved.

Kind Regards
Ken.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

KenH said:


> Hi Guys and Gals,
> 
> My Partner and I have decided to sell the house in the UK and travel Europe for a couple of years, maybe longer.
> We plan to start by coming to Spain for about 6-8 months and improve on our language skills.
> ...


ooh sounds fun!!

have a look at page 4 of the 'useful links' sticky at the top of the spain page - you'll find links to national rental websites, so you can get an idea of what you can get for your money - & no, dogs aren't usually a problem in spain

I'm a long way from Cádiz, so can't help with campsites, but if you use google.es & put in _camping cádiz_ you might strike lucky, if none of our posters knows anywhere


yes, campsites in spain are called _campings_!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi Ken

I live in the Province of Cadiz, inland about 50 km from the city of the same name, in a pueblo blanco. We sold up in the UK and moved here just over 3 years ago. It's a fantastic area and I really love it. The Costa de la Luz is much wilder and more open than the Mediterranean Costas and the tourist development is mainly low-rise and unobtrusive. 

Are you looking for something in the city itself? It is more expensive than other towns in the area. I would expect to pay around €500-€600 a month for a decent 2 bed apartment there, maybe €400-€500 in other coastal towns (except for up-market touristy ones like Zahara de los Atunes), €300-€400 if you come inland.

There are plenty of campsites both on the coast and inland but as you may have heard, we occasionally get battered by strong winds so it might not be much fun in a tent! A camper van might be OK though.

Do let me know if you have any more specific questions about the area. I'm assuming you won't be looking for work (38% unemployment here, one of the highest rates in Spain!)


----------



## KenH (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks for the useful answers guys, well the house has now sold 2 wks on the market and no chain involved either end so we are now in panic mode, boot sales, ebay, many trips to the tip....my god how did we accumulate so much unnecessary rubbish???

We have decided to travel down leisurely by car and base ourselves at Camping Roche - Conil de la Frontera for the first few weeks in one of their bungalows.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

KenH said:


> Thanks for the useful answers guys, well the house has now sold 2 wks on the market and no chain involved either end so we are now in panic mode, boot sales, ebay, many trips to the tip....my god how did we accumulate so much unnecessary rubbish???
> 
> We have decided to travel down leisurely by car and base ourselves at Camping Roche - Conil de la Frontera for the first few weeks in one of their bungalows.


Been there, done that - and we still managed to bring 60 boxes of books over!

Good choice of site by the way! It's gorgeous round there, one of our favourite winter walks is along the cliff then down to Conil harbour. When will you be arriving?


----------



## KenH (Aug 1, 2011)

Alcalaina said:


> Been there, done that - and we still managed to bring 60 boxes of books over!
> 
> Good choice of site by the way! It's gorgeous round there, one of our favourite winter walks is along the cliff then down to Conil harbour. When will you be arriving?


Looks like we will be arriving 2nd week of Sept, just waiting on completion date before we can firm everything up!! Going to stop off on the way through with some friends in Bordeaux!!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

KenH said:


> Looks like we will be arriving 2nd week of Sept, just waiting on completion date before we can firm everything up!! Going to stop off on the way through with some friends in Bordeaux!!


Good timing, the hordes will have thinned out by then (not that it gets that crowded, the beaches are vast and plentiful) but you should still have several weeks of lovely warm weather - right through November if you´re lucky.

Are you into birdwatching? The autumn migration starts about then, you will see loads of eagles, buzzards and numerous other species heading back to Africa for the winter. It´s quite something to watch a thousand or so storks flapping overhead.


----------

